# LF partner for NSFW RP (TF/TG)



## Phoenixwildfire (Mar 26, 2017)

So I'm looking for an RP to be used with either my characters, Harpalotti or Gaia.

Gaia tends to be rather dominant (and wild), while Harpalotti is submissive (but teasing).

I usually play females, but as these are unicorns, they can use their magic to shift genders if wanted.

They can also change your characters in a TF if you'd like, and we can prolong the TF to make it more spicy :3

I can either RP through notes in FA, or discord (Phoenixwildfire #9161), but I don't really use skype 

hit me up if you're interested!

Userpage of harpalotti -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

(Or if you prefer I'd play a male, I also have a few characters I can use for that- including my male dark lion, Tujazz or my elk buck Meran.)


----------



## Keywee612 (Mar 27, 2017)

What a TF and TG?


----------



## cotokun89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> So I'm looking for an RP to be used with either my characters, Harpalotti or Gaia.
> 
> Gaia tends to be rather dominant (and wild), while Harpalotti is submissive (but teasing).
> 
> ...




i like alot the idea, im ok with TF, TG and almost all (are esceptions but are not much)
also my character are a male human, so i think are perfect to a TF RP.
also i like alot of doing long stories type of RPs.
i gonna send you a note if you want.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 16, 2017)

OK... interesting...


----------



## NightFlame12 (Aug 24, 2017)

Interested. Discord is Nightwolf1985 #1768


----------

